# Point de montage disque Externe



## nedone (11 Avril 2015)

Hello

J'ai disque dur 2TO partitionné 
part 1 1TO
part 2 1TO

La partition 2 a perdu son point de montage.
L'utilitaire de disque mac ne peut rien faire. Il m'indique une erreur.

HELP ....


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (27 Avril 2015)

bonjour , 

essaye de réparer les autorisations/vérifier disque 
si sa ne marche pas et que ton disque est vide ( tout ton disque ) , formate le entièrement et réessaye de créer tes partitions .

essaye tout sa et dis nous si sa marche ou pas ...


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2015)

Les 2 partitions ont le même type de format ?

Par exemple en Mac étendu (journalisé) et l'autre en NTFS ou FAT32 ?


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (27 Avril 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Les 2 partitions ont le même type de format ?



je ne crois pas que ça ait un impact , car j'ai un disque dur partitionné en 2 avec la partition 1 en exfat et la partition 2 en hfs(ou hfs + )  , et je n'ait aucun souci ....


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2015)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> je ne crois pas que ça ait un impact , car j'ai un disque dur partitionné en 2 avec la partition 1 en exfat et la partition 2 en hfs(ou hfs + ) , et je n'ait aucun souci ....


Ca dépend de ce l'on fait, j'entends par là que je connais des gros malins qui font des réparations de partitions en exFAT, NTFS, FAT32 depuis un PC et qui perdent toutes leurs données. Alors qu'il aurait été plus sage de voir/régler le problème sous OS X.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (27 Avril 2015)

ah ok 
sa me viendrais même pas a l'idée de le faire depuis windows ..... c'est tellement plus simple sur mac


----------



## zenelae (30 Avril 2015)

Alors je te conseille l'utilitaire Gparted, tu crées une clé bootable avec Yumi qui te permet de booter sur Gparted. A partir de la tu peux recrées tes partitions, modifier les formats de chacune, masquer les drapeaux et les boots. C'est un outils au top pour récupérer le genre de soucis que tu as eu.


----------

